# Docs to Go for Fire HD



## emlangis (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi all-I apologize if this has already been addressed.  Will the full version of Docs to Go allow me to put Excel spreadsheets on my Kindle and open them?  If not, is there any way to do it?  Thanks.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

According to the write up it does. The above is the free/trial app. Here's the link for the full version: Documents To Go Full Version Key

I'm pretty sure I got it free as an "App of the Day" early on.

There are other apps that also work. . . .let me find links.

This one's called "Quick Office". This is the paid version, $10ish, but there's a free version as well.


This one's more for the full version, $15ish; again, also a free version. It's called "Office Suite Pro".


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

For what it's worth, Office Suite Pro is pretty nice.  It works well for me on my few devices.


----------



## French (Aug 19, 2010)

I use docs to go exclusively and have been for years so I can't compare it to other options, but I use it for a budget excel spreadsheet and recipes.  Instead of storing documents on my device, I store them in Dropbox.  Very hand for the budget spreadsheet as I can access it from my computer, my phone or my Kindle Fire HD.  And the full version of Docs to Go allows me to password protect the document.

I'm not doing anything complicated or complex.  Just straight adding and subtracting and no special formatting.  While you can do some formatting there will be limitations.  For the average person it should be quite adequate.


----------

